# Colnago World Champion again



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Niels Albert Colnago Prestige Cyclocross WC bike

http://www.cxmagazine.com/niels-alb...n-cyclocross-bike-profile-2012-world-champion


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I love white colnagos........hot bike...My next bike will be a C59 in that color.....already have a Master X light in whilte (PR99)


----------



## Anthonyv (Apr 23, 2007)

majorbanjo said:


> I love white colnagos........hot bike...My next bike will be a C59 in that color.....already have a Master X light in whilte (PR99)


I also have a white Master X Light. I am about to order my new C59 to replace my C50 which was damaged... but I am undecided about the colour. I do like the Europcar frames I must say!


----------



## colnajoe (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the aluminum version of this bike, the world cup with ultegra and that bike is bulletproof too! I ride my campy/C50 most of the year, but when the fall gets here, I love getting the cup out.


----------

